# Help need crafts for little girl



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I am keeping a friend's little girl for her for a couple of days this summer and want her to encourage a love of crafting and sewing but I can't for the life of me remember any kid friendly crafts. She is just barely 5 years old. I thought about making home-made clay and letting her make something for her mom but now I'm not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the clay idea is a great one. Kids love clay and pushing it around into masses that are supposed to be dogs and cats and ashtrays 

Cut a strip of heavy cotton, or denim, or canvas, 2" x 4" and give her some paints (little pots of house paint, or acrylic you might have) and she could make mom a book mark  

check out the clay pot in another thread here in crafting. If you have any of the old pots sitting around (or wantto buy a couple of new ones...i'd suggest smaller ones rather than huge things) and acrylic paints...or tempra or even finger paints...and let her have at it  Maybe a red/white/blue theme even 

What about sewing with a yarn needle and yarn? maybe create a hat, or a purse/bag? let's see...2 squares of material for front and back, and a strip for the side/bottom/side? Or maybe, same line of idea, make an outline of a doll, or dog (coloring book style) and then teach her to do a running stitch for outlining it in yarn? or...

I haven't been around a 5year old in a LONG LONG time, so I'm not sure what they can and can't do....


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

How about making her threading boards? They sell these at stores, but I'm sure you could make these and it would go along with sewing. Find or make a picture on a thick board (like cardboard) and punch holes around an image. Get shoe string and teach her to thread in and out of the holes, it is great for the little hands.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh heck. thought of something I saw on TV the other day. Plaster of paris sidewalk chalk. 

Plaster of paris, some sort of form (the lady used paper coin wrappers), coloring like acrylic paint or food color? and water. Mix the plaster of paris with water, add in the coloring, pour into the mold. Let it harden. Voila! sidewalk chalk.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Stringing beads. Instant jewelry. 

Does she know how to use scissors? 
My kids did by 5, but some parents dont allow it. 
If she doesn't know how, I would take it upon myself to teach her.
Cutting paper and glueing it. Hours of mess making...I mean fun!
Glitter! macaroni, beans, all glueable and pretty.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! This all looks like stuff I can handle. I am sure Kelsy won't have any problems, me, I'm not so sure! LOL


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Plastic Canvas - cut a square and use yarn to stitch to cover a simple shape. A square with long side to side stitching or diagonal stitching.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I saw the cutest tin can windchime yesterday. It was 4 cans of graduated size (circumference) so they would nest together while hanging - start with big can, then the next size, then the next, with only the top inch or so "nesting" inside the bigger can (string from a hole in the middle of the bottom. The cans were painted bright colors and some wire antennes were attached to the top. Some wings were made by glueing piple cleaner around fabric pcs. cut to wing shapes. They were glued on the biggest can at the top. 

I'm not very good at explaining things, but she'd probably really enjoy painting the cans and decorating the wings with beads/glitter etc. 

Here's a link for a tin can windchime:

http://www.se7en.org.za/2008/12/03/quick-and-easy-tin-can-wind-chimes


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Handprint Lilies. Easy and quick. Trace around your hand on paper to make lilies for a bouquet.

http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/craf...crafts/paper-flowers/handprint-lilies-675224/


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Celery Prints. Easy. Cut the base from a stalk of celery to use as a floral stamp. Make giftwrap paper or wall art. Use a slice of a celery rib for the leaf.

http://www.creaturecomfortsblog.com/home/2008/12/3/paper-scraps-celery-fabulous-gift-wrap.html


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Easy crows. I saw these natural looking crows and thought they looked neat on a weathered wood shelf. Wouldn't crows be a nice relief from all the spiders, etc. aat Halloween! Easy and fun. See them here and get the pattern. You just need a little scrap wire to bend for the feet. Recycle magazine pages or any interesting paper. Glue a couple of pages together to make a stiffer paper

http://www.cheekymagpie.com/?p=41


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Decoupage plant pot. Take a plain terra cotta pot, cut or tear up scrap paper or cloth whichever you have on hand. Let her glue it to the pot all over with elmers type glue. Once it dries you can shellac it for water proofing. Then the next time you can let her plant something in it.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

There are so many craft sites just with ideas for kids you could keep looking till next summer and enjoy every min of it. Your little friend will enjoy her special time with you whatever you do.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

@ 5 I was embroidering tea towels (kept me and most of my 4 siblings plus 6 of my cousins busy!)

Cardboard shapes with holes punched around the edges for lacing?

Drop spindling ... I've taught many a 5 yo @ the farmer's market how to drop spindle.

Pots from clay in the yard, painted with tempura paints.

Love the idea of sidewalk chalk. Some plaster of paris, some powdered tempra pains, water and TP tubes. My kids love them. While you have plaster of paris available, why not make a hand print out of it?? Line a pie pan with foil, pour in some plaster of paris, press their hand in the 'mold' and write the date.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Take a look at a wall hanging made with plastic canvas. The family names are worked in a Scrabble style. 

A child could make a small name plate. Use a purple, disappearing marker to mark the points to "yarn over."

http://www.voy.com/100606/133414.html


----------

